# Incorrect command line parameter



## IRONJACK (Feb 22, 2004)

It says in a windows installer window. followed by

"Windows installer V2.00.2600.0
Copyright 2000 Microsoft

Portions of this software are based
in part on the work of Independent
JPEG Group"

I am trying to install Nero 7 from download.

I have Windows XP Home.

What is this message and how can I correct so
I can d/l Nero?

Thanks in advance,

Ironjack


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Maybe some help here.

Windows Installer Fix (Line 94)
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_tweaks.htm

Troubleshooting Windows Installer
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_...xp_wininstaller

Error 1719, The windows installer service could not be accessed
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...b;EN-US;Q315346

Windows Installer Error 1619 When You Install from NTFS-Protected
Directories
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=316309


----------

